# Messing around with photo software



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

Helicon photo stacking, and Luminar AI sky replacement.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Why not adjust exposure/highlights/shadows while you're at it?


----------



## AdrenalineJackie (Jan 8, 2022)

Very clean edit, Rockcity.


----------

